# Screen Rooms To Keep Noseeums Out



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I am looking for a screen room/canopy that has an attached floor on it, similar to a tent. All that I have seen online are open bottom. Does anyone have one of these that they can tell me which brand to look for? I have an EZ up type shelter with the screen panels but the floor is open (which doesn't keep the dogs in & bugs out)


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> I am looking for a screen room/canopy that has an attached floor on it, similar to a tent. All that I have seen online are open bottom. Does anyone have one of these that they can tell me which brand to look for? I have an EZ up type shelter with the screen panels but the floor is open (which doesn't keep the dogs in & bugs out)


Try CareFree...
http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com (travel trailer accessories)

We have the Add-a-Room. No floor, but we have a mat. Keeps the dogs in and most of the bugs out.
david


----------

